# Happy Birthday samuel-a!



## Geo (May 3, 2014)

Happy birthday Sam. I hope you have a great birthday.


----------



## jeneje (May 3, 2014)

Enjoy your birthday samuel, wishing you many, many more... 8) 
Ken


----------



## kurtak (May 3, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Samuel :!: :!: :!:


----------



## necromancer (May 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday Sam. hope its not to hot out


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 3, 2014)

Happy birthday Sam!

Dave


----------



## modtheworld44 (May 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday samuel-a.Thanks for all the awesome videos you brought us this year and may your pockets always be lined with precious metals.



modtheworld44


----------



## philddreamer (May 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Samuel!!! 8) 

SHALOM!

Phil


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Sam


----------



## etack (May 3, 2014)

Happy birthday Sam!!!

Eric


----------



## kjavanb123 (May 3, 2014)

Happy b-day Sam, your videos have been an awesome guides for me, thanks Kevin


----------



## jimdoc (May 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (May 3, 2014)

Happy birthday buddy


----------



## rewalston (May 3, 2014)

happy birthday to a very valuable "family" member

Rusty


----------



## pattt (May 3, 2014)

A very happy birthday Samuel, and thanks for your contributions to this forum.

Pattt


----------



## Lou (May 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday! Another year wiser! :mrgreen:


----------



## glondor (May 3, 2014)

Hey Sam Happy Birthday!!!!! Cheers and here is to many more. Mike


----------



## butcher (May 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Samuel, I hope you enjoy it as much as we enjoy you, and your help to the forum members.


----------



## AUH-R (May 4, 2014)

Best Wishes, buddy.


----------



## samuel-a (May 4, 2014)

I'm a little late to my party :mrgreen: 

Thank you guys so much. i had a lovely day.

I'll repeat what i always say: I see this community as an extended part of my family, inspite it being a virtual place the people behind the words are very real.
I'm not sure i will ever be able to give back as much as i received from this community. But i will try my best.

The past year was very good to me in terms of the refining business, i have expanded the circle of clients, as well as my shop... a lot of trash gave its place for new setups.
The only real disadvantage to being so busy, is that i now have very little time to actively attend the forum or help people who contact me via PM's/e-mail (to those who contacted me, i'm very sorry i haven't got the chance yet to reply).


Again, thank you all.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Irons (May 4, 2014)

I'm usually late too, Sam. Happy Birthday. :mrgreen: 

Live Long and Prosper.


----------



## maynman1751 (May 5, 2014)

Better late than never!

Happy Birthday Sam! Your presence and helpful attitude have been an inspiration to many. John.


----------



## MGH (May 5, 2014)

I second all these sentiments as well. It was Sam’s YouTube video of gold recovery from ceramic processors that first piqued my interest in gold refining (as a hobby anyway). Since then I joined the best forum there is, refined maybe a couple ounces of gold in all, and have collected a few pounds of ceramic processors. I haven’t touched them yet; just goes to show how wide the field of refining is, how much learning there is along the way, and how great people are like Sam and others on this forum who share their knowledge and experience. Happy birthday, Sam.

Matt H.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (May 6, 2014)

Samuel:

יום הולדת שמח!

Have a nice day!

Manuel


----------

